# Rufus becoming a veteran < 2 yrs old



## panderson55 (May 24, 2010)

Early last year I spent lots of time on this site before getting my Vizsla pup.. Rufus. It was time well spent as I have never owned a dog like him, and I've had quite a few. As of today hes 17 mos old. Last year in very limited field time at 5 mos old, I took 2 pheasant over him on good points. I couldn't wait to see what he'd do in his 2nd season! We're into week 3 of the NYS pheasant season and he gets better every time out. In the field now he wavers between a veteran dog (with points like the attached pic very common) and a puppy. At times I'm not sure if birds or mousing are more interesting to him... At home he retrieves to hand on land or water every throw. No luck on that with a bird yet... but it'll come. All in all.... totally amazing dog!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like Rufus is making you very proud - plus he is gorgeous! Love his focus on the birds in the picture. And yes, they are amazing dogs...we have two and they have changed our entire lives - I can't remember life before them (and don't want to)! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! Rufus is beautiful... and very "birdie", too! As my little next-door-neighbor would say, "It's in his blood." (Hunting, that is.)


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like you've done a nice job of training Rufus (like the name). Congratulations.

Quest didn't have much interest in retrieving birds until we were out with another hunter. His GSP brought back the first bird and a big fuss was made over him. Game on after that. Quest would not be denied a retrieve after that. 

Always wish I would have taken the time to get pictures of my dogs on point or hunting. The few I have are bad compositions, bad lighting or blurry. Nice photo of the point.


----------

